# Trade Ron Mercer?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I've been hearing some trade rumors lately about Ron Mercer, mostly to Detriot, but I don't think we need to trade Mercer this early. First off, we are on a hot streak, and change may not be good. Second, Mercer has been pretty good for us this year, and he plays a position where we lack real depth. Third, I don't like the names being mentioned for Mercer. Bob Sura? Lindsey Hunter? Mercer doesn't have good trade value, but the Spurs don't need to trade him unless it is a can't miss deal, which probably won't happen. 

Mercer is streaky, but I like things the way they are, and like I said, we don't need to trade a contributor like Ron Mercer unless it's a can't miss deal. Plus, lets not forget Mercer's contract running up is a big part of our cap space for next offseason.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I saw the same rumors unless Pop seems not to want Bob Sura...
Anyways I'm not sure it would be that bad to trade Mercer, he wasn't that big in the Spurs ten games winnig streak.
A decent backup PG + an average SG would be perfect for Mercer eventought Jason Hart has been more than OK so far.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

To me it would be a very good trade for Spurs. We need a good pg to share minutes with Parker, and Sura could be that man, he´s a good player and a lot better than Carter and Hart.
Ron Mercer is a great player, but we really need another pg, and not another forward.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

What about trading Hedo?
I used to like him but he plays so bad, his trading value is still OK and why should Pop be patient with Hedo and not with Mercer ?

I think the Spurs should wait until Feb or something to trade one of these players.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> I think the Spurs should wait until Feb or something to trade one of these players.


I agree, but I really think that the Spurs need Bob Sura.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

We do not NEED Bob Sura.

Lol....


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

This guy is Jim Jackson, in terms of having skills while being traded (which is really stupid). KEEP HIM!!!


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

it would be stupid to break the momentum of the team anyway...

What is scary about this team is that they still learning to play together... The best from them is still to come!!!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's wait his contract expire...or trade him with the Pistons for players and the rights of Carlos Delfino! and give in exchange the Suns pick. So next year we will have 2 Argentinos and the team will be a lot more athletic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Let's wait his contract expire...or trade him with the Pistons for players and the rights of Carlos Delfino! and give in exchange the Suns pick. So next year we will have 2 Argentinos and the team will be a lot more athletic.


Mercer's money was suppose to be for Manu, if they trade for contracts that don't expire they could lose Manu.

-Petey


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Moreover, they should want to keep Robert Horry, which means that they will exercice his second year option at about 4.5 Millions...


----------

